# Sun visor won't go all the way up



## Skuinm (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a 98 sentra and the sun visors won't stay up. When I put them down, they work perfectly fine but when I put them up, they don't go all the way up instead they hang down(just a little).


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Skuinm said:


> I have a 98 sentra and the sun visors won't stay up. When I put them down, they work perfectly fine but when I put them up, they don't go all the way up instead they hang down(just a little).


Sun visors - The "particle board" inside is broken. Probably gonna have to get new ones. I got mine on off eBay for something like $20 or so. Wasn't expensive. Either that or check the junkyards.

-Rear windshield defroster only works for the top half of the windshield- You can easily check that with a meter, find the break, and get a defroster fix-it kit at your local parts store. Easy fix usually. If you don't have a meter, if you look at it really closely, you can usually see the break in the 'wires' right between where it does and does not work.

-Passenger side window gets stuck sometimes - Gonna have to take the door panels off to figure out if you've got a bad roller on the scissors at the bottom of the window or if the front/rear slides are jammed up with crud or whatever.


----------

